# Top Bar Hive Books



## WVMJ (Apr 2, 2012)

I got Top-Bar Hive Beekeeping Wisdom & Pleasure Combined by Wyatt Mangum for Christmas, very nice book, I do believe its good to see how someone gained their experience and came up with solutions. Great pictures. It would have been cool if he included a template cutout in the book. WVMJ


----------



## Delta Bay (Dec 4, 2009)

Thanks for taking the time in posting your reviews Shannonswyatt!
One correction in regards to Wyatt. He is treatment free. You can ask him directly through his site if you like.

http://www.tbhsbywam.com/


----------



## shannonswyatt (May 7, 2012)

I should have clarified. He's book shows how to apply miticide, but he doesn't do this himself anymore. Thanks for the clarification!


----------

